# Already Beat to Death



## BWfarms

I'm helping a guy pick out his first tractor, he is looking mostly for a good loader and the typical 3pt stuff. NO PLOWING OR HAYING. I suggested he poke around the 35-40 PTO tractors just so he can have ample loader power and use a 6' bush hog with ease. Maybe an 8' box blade.

I want personal reviews of the following (include price):

• CaseIH Farmall 40C or 50C
• New Holland Boomer 47
• John Deere 3046R
• John Deere 4044M or 4052M
• Mahindra 3550 PST
• Kubota MX4800
• Kubota L3901
• Kubota L4701
• Kubota L4060
• Kubota L4600


----------



## Mike120

Pretty much any of them will likely do what he needs and, if maintained, should last. Personally, I'd go more in the 45-55 PTO range so it could be useful for other work and for the resale value. I once had a little Ford 1700 that I bought to drag an arena rake around.....that's pretty much all it could do and I have little use for little tractors. They are also very rough riding.


----------



## Teslan

Mike120 said:


> They are also very rough riding.


That's the truth. My dad bought a MF 1759 with a cab. It's ok.... But so rough. I'm sure it would be great for those not experienced in the bigger tractors. Plus they have the gear shifts on the left side. Hard to get used to when everything my entire life was on the right. I also would go with more power and I disagree that a 40 hp tractor with a loader has ample power to do much loader work without getting dangerous. Not so much that the loader can't lift things as it will, but the rear will get mighty lite.


----------



## glasswrongsize

Dad has a L4600 with loader. It is gear drive with shuttle. The tractor is a powerful little brute, but kinda light in the shorts. Three sets of weights on back, and loader will not pick up too much&#8230; but I'm comparing to larger stuff. We have used the tractor at my place to pull 2-14" plow, 10' wheel disk, or use it to clear a field of large round bales. I put a stinger on front and back of it&#8230;if you pick up the back one first, it has no problems with the front one.
Rides like a log wagon, but it is a smaller tractor&#8230;I reckon a lawnmower would ride worse.
As far a price, I am not sure what he gave for it, but Kubota has a build site that will give a starting point for $$$
If that is the size of tractor he needs/wants, the L4600 is a fine tractor.
It has plenty of HP for the tasks asked of it. It runs my 6' "bush hog" just fine, but being Cat 1, I have to change the pins on it when dad borrows the cutter. With the bucket on it, it does not get light in the front with the bush hog on the back.
If I could make a recommendation, I would go with the largest HP within the size range of the tractor. For example, we have a Kubota 5040, but (if I am correct) the 7040 has the same frame etc, but more HP for little more money&#8230;sure with he would have bought the extra HP at the time.
73, Mark


----------



## BWfarms

I'm a go big or go home guy, it's hard for me to even acknowledge a pint size version when I do so much tractor work. I do not own any of the newer compacts, so I'm really far out of the loop. I know Utility and Big Ag. That's why I've asked about these particular models. If you noticed for a Red Man, there is green on that list.

He wants to grade his quarter mile driveway, move mulch, clear a small area for a shed/barn, bush hog his river bottom, and have the ability to use a light duty root grapple. Typical weekend warrior stuff. He doesn't need a big workhorse on a 90% wooded property with large ravines/gulleys.

I appreciate the L4600 review Glass.


----------



## pede58

I'm guessing we are talking about a homeowner with some acreage. If that's the case then dealer location and support would probable be the key factor. I'm an IH guy but sadly they been bought so many times it's tough to keep track, Kubota I know very little about but seem to be king of the hobby farmer stuff. Deere is overpriced but better resale and will have about as good of support as anyone. Bottom line is when he tears it up doing something it wasn't designed to do(it happens) he will want it fixed as quick as possible.


----------



## luke strawwalker

I'd recommend the Ford 5610S with a loader... good basic tractor and in the mid-60's to 70 hp range (depending on year) they can do some good work... They're also heavy enough with enough power to do some decent loader work, while not being so big and heavy to require a lot of fuel. They're also pre-emissions so that's a big plus IMHO...

They've got the HP there to do other work as well without blowing the guts out of it...

In my experience anyway... Always do better with a little bigger tractor than what you'll think you'll need than smaller...

Later! OL JR


----------



## deadmoose

Whichever ine is chosen, a quick tach on the liader is invaluable. Pallet forks are a mans best friend.


----------



## bluefarmer

Dealer support is key the color is opinions! !


----------



## Mike120

deadmoose said:


> Whichever ine is chosen, a quick tach on the liader is invaluable. Pallet forks are a mans best friend.


Yep, but on a little, bitty tractor a heavy counterweight will help keep it's rear wheels on the ground......


----------



## Teslan

I'm generally not a fan of older farm equipment. But in the case of compact and small tractors I am. The new ones are just to light. They are made very cheap. All makes. NH, Kubota, MF and Deere. I don't think any are made in the U.S. All in places like Turkey, India. But if one is going to buy a new one then I still would stick with those 4 brands.


----------



## slowzuki

There is a huge range in weights of the kubotas listed with almost the same hp, the lightest is under 3000 lbs the heaviest with loaded rear r4 tires is about 6000 lb with loader. If he's on a lawn the light one is better, if he's using the loader the heavier one is better. Kubota put a good loader on, strong and needs a counter weight even with loaded tires.


----------



## hillside hay

I would personally recommend that your friend stay away from the brand new tractors. Manufactures need to get this emissions crap figured out before I could honestly recommend anything past 12. Also a move up to 75 c or similar is a lot more for the money and still small enough to use in tight quarters. I feel that all CUT's are overpriced though.


----------



## slowzuki

Btw Kubotas are built in Japan or the U.S. For the tiny ones. The new giant ones are built in Europe.


----------



## rjmoses

I have a 48 HP JD 4710 compact that I use the devil out of for small jobs, like digging post holes, shredding fence lines, leveling driveways, moving snow, raking small area, broadcast seeding, and dozens of other jobs where my bigger tractors would be awkward, not fit into, or tough to maneuver.

The only issue I have with it is that it can easily get squirrely on hillsides. I have had it on 3 wheels more times than I care to (once is more than enough).

Ralph


----------



## Grateful11

The most expensive in that group are probably the JD 4052M with base MSRP at close to $30K, that's more than my son paid for the MX5100 with a loader, 3rd function on the loader and one set of rear remotes. The L4060 is probably the nicest and easiest to operate, it's in their Grand L series. We have an L3940 here with 1200hrs., the L4060 replaced the L3940 when they went Tier 4. It's been a real workhorse for around the farm for everyday chores and no problems yet, knock on wood. Our son bought an MX5100 back in the Spring and it's nice, more power than the L3940 but it needs more weight in the rear, most likely because it has a loader that's heavier and has quite a bit more reach than the L3940. One thing to think about is the MX series is it has a Cat. 2, 3 point hitch, most likely the only tractor in that group that does.

We test drove a JD 4066M, Kubota L4060, CaseIH Farmall 50 and the MX5100. Wasn't impressed by the CaseIH at all, the layout of the controls made no sense, I believe it's basically an LS tractor. The Deere was the absolute noisiest Compact tractor we've ever heard, not sure why but it was loud and plastic everywhere you looked. I'm thinking the noise may have something to do with the round air grill coming through the hood, something to do with heat or something from the Tier 4 emissions I think they said.

The L4701 is about $900 less than the MX4800. We never really looked close at the L4701 but the MX4800 has a much wider track width, the front tires on it are huge and should feel more stable than the L series. The L4060 is nice, has a ton nice features, Auto-Throttle, nicer seat, quieter, etc. and comes in at about the same price as the MX4800 but the PTO HP is down around 32hp vs about 39hp on the MX4800. Also clearance can be a problem with some of these new Tier 4 tractors. With the ROPS folded down none of the Kubota L60 series will go into some place in our sheds, mainly the cow shed, they moved the fuel tank under the operator platform and raised the seat and ROPS by about 4-5". They didn't do that with the MX series, the fuel tank is still under the hood.


----------



## shortrow

luke strawwalker said:


> I'd recommend the Ford 5610S with a loader... good basic tractor and in the mid-60's to 70 hp range (depending on year) they can do some good work... They're also heavy enough with enough power to do some decent loader work, while not being so big and heavy to require a lot of fuel. They're also pre-emissions so that's a big plus IMHO...They've got the HP there to do other work as well without blowing the guts out of it...In my experience anyway... Always do better with a little bigger tractor than what you'll think you'll need than smaller...Later! OL JR


 This.


----------



## BWfarms

Now we're getting somewhere, thanks rjmoses and Grateful. Keyword is NEW, I don't have much knowledge on the new small tractors and want to pass on good reviews. I'm well aware of where everything is made or assembled and don't put much stock. I'm not scared of the 'new emissions' standards, silly guys fear what they don't know rather than adapt. I admit I like the older tractors because they are easier to troubleshoot but troubleshooting the new ones is not that difficult. It may take time but I believe if you have to depend on others to do what you can't...you need to learn. Asking questions is learning.


----------



## deadmoose

Go look them over. The (lack) of build quality in my uncles nh workmaster is very easy to see with the naked eye. Touch and sit on them all and your list will become shorter in a hurry.


----------



## somedevildawg

BWfarms said:


> Now we're getting somewhere, thanks rjmoses and Grateful. Keyword is NEW, I don't have much knowledge on the new small tractors and want to pass on good reviews. I'm well aware of where everything is made or assembled and don't put much stock. I'm not scared of the 'new emissions' standards, silly guys fear what they don't know rather than adapt. I admit I like the older tractors because they are easier to troubleshoot but troubleshooting the new ones is not that difficult. It may take time but I believe if you have to depend on others to do what you can't...you need to learn. Asking questions is learning.


I'm not so sure I agree with that......troubleshooting the new ones, without the appropriate tools, can be challenging......just how you going to achieve that? I believe in the case of newer tractors, you have to rely on the service department.....unless you're willing to invest the dollars on the latest gadgets they have to troubleshoot. I need to learn about a lot of things.....turning wrenches and worrying about code and connections ain't my cup of tea......I'll gladly pay for that service if needed, I'm a farmer not a mechanic......they are mechanics, if they need hay they can come to me, I'm a farmer


----------



## JD3430

slowzuki said:


> Btw Kubotas are built in Japan or the U.S. For the tiny ones. The new giant ones are built in Europe.


Loaders backhoes and some attachments made in USA. I've had 3 Kubota Loaders and they are very good.

Kubota 30-50HP tractors made in USA. That is their best selling segment. 
http://www.kubota.com/F/AboutKubota/prl104.cfm


----------



## somedevildawg

Idk, but I'm of the opin that made in America should say "assembled in America" hard to believe that you could have a 500,000 sq ft manufacturing facility spread over 88 acres and produce 22k tractors a year with only 200 workers......kudos to them for at least assembling them here if that's the gig. Just not sure what the hell "made in America" even means anymore.....it used to mean innovation and quality


----------



## Vol

BWfarms said:


> I'm not scared of the 'new emissions' standards, silly guys fear what they don't know rather than adapt. I admit I like the older tractors because they are easier to troubleshoot but troubleshooting the new ones is not that difficult. It may take time but I believe if you have to depend on others to do what you can't...you need to learn. Asking questions is learning.


Not so sure that it is fear of the unknown....maybe more like the known fact that the dealerships are having nightmares dealing with these tier4 emission equipment problems.....probably folks fear the associated nightmare costs for the consumer that go with a large percentage of tier4 related problems and repairs.

Could it be that the "silly guys" may not be so silly 5 years down the road when these emission standards are met by a much more viable means.....and these def burners are obsolete? Stay tuned.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Lewis Ranch

BWfarms said:


> I'm not scared of the 'new emissions' standards, silly guys fear what they don't know rather than adapt. I admit I like the older tractors because they are easier to troubleshoot but troubleshooting the new ones is not that difficult. It may take time but I believe if you have to depend on others to do what you can't...you need to learn. Asking questions is learning.


Even the shops haven't figured out how to work on the new equipment yet. I lost count how many times the service guy came out this summer with a laptop and left with his hands in the air, "I'll call mother Deere and be back tommmorow". It's nearly impossible to do anything other than normal maintnence on this new equipment.


----------

